# Black Locust Trees



## NY_BLUES

I am looking for a supplier of black locust seedlings or seeds. If anyone knows of anyone, that would be great.


----------



## brooksbeefarm

I guess they would ship outside of Mo. you can call and find out ( 573 674 3229) or write to.

Trees, Mo. dept. of conservation
P.O. box 119
Licking, Mo. 65542

Good luck. Jack


----------



## ArtD

I have lots in my yard that you could come and dig, but that would be pretty expensive per tree. I did a quick search and found seed at http://www.ecrater.com/product.php?pid=3651640 and here http://www.seeds2yous.com/servlet/the-1699/ROBINIA-PSEUDOACACIA-(Black-Locust)/Detail


----------



## DavesBees

Musser Forests has them and their catalog is available for download at their website. Sourwood and privet are good and they have those also.


----------



## Myron Denny

Get in touch with your New York State Forestry Dept, they should have trees that should be very reasonable.


----------



## ACBEES

black locust put off tons of long seed pods. Maybe someone could mail you some of them.


----------



## jbford

you do know about the thorns, don't you!?


----------



## brooksbeefarm

The black locust tree has a thorn about the size of a black berry plant, some people get them mixed up with what i call thorny locust that can have purple looking thorns up to 10 inches or more. I always called the black locust (honey locust) but they are a different tree also. I still have some black locust trees but a storm took out 7 mature trees behind the house last spring. Still haven't got that mess cleaned up. Jack


----------



## ArtD

The honey locust is the one with the ten inch thorns and the foot long seed pods. You can get thornless honey locust. The Black locust does have thorns about the size of berry thorns as described in another post but has smaller seed pods 3-4 inches. I could send seeds but it would have to be next summer.


----------



## NY_BLUES

thanks for your replies, 

i know that these seeds have a very hard seed coat that must be either soaked in h2so4 or boiling water. how long do the seeds need to be in the boiling water?


----------



## brooksbeefarm

My cows love the seed pods and they eat and spread them all over my 60 acres. I fight them every year with a axe and brush killer, in the hay fields and pastures. So if you know the temp. of a cows belly and how long it stays in them that would give you an idea. (Just kidding.) I don't think you have to do anything to them if you plant the seed in the fall. Jack


----------



## NY_BLUES

i just found this so i am going to try it this coming spring

Step 1- Allow black locust seed pods to ripen on the tree. They are ready to harvest in September or October when the seed pods turn dark brown and have started to open.

Step 2- Remove the seeds from the pod by breaking the pod in two (run your fingernail along the seam that is showing the split) and using your finger to pop the seeds from the dried pod. Removing these seeds is like shelling peas. Each dried pod has 4 to 10 small brown seeds.

Step 3- Sow seeds in October or store them until the following spring (see the tips section for directions on storing black locust seeds). Seeds need to be scarified (the seed coat softened to allow the seedling to emerge) before planting. Do not scarify the seeds until you are ready to plant them.

Step 4- Place the seeds in a heat-proof glass or plastic container. Pour boiling water over the seeds and cover the container tightly with plastic wrap. Remove the seeds when the water is cool enough for you to place your hand into the container.

Step 5- Use a nail clipper, alternatively, or a small sharp knife to nick one end of the seeds instead of soaking them in boiling water. Do not cut the end of the seed off; rather, make a nick deep enough to break open the seed coating without damaging the tissue of the embryo inside. This is more time consuming, but you will have better results with this method.

Step 6- Sow seeds in an out of the way place in your garden. Cover with 1/4 to 1/2 inch of soil. Space seeds 6 to 12 inches apart. Seeds should germinate in seven days.

Step 7- Plant your seedlings in their final location when they are 6 to 12 inches tall.


----------



## jbford

sorry, i assumed the ones you were discussing are the ones that grow wild here. (they will puncture a tire) excellent nectar source, though.


----------



## Beekeeper's hubby

If you want black locust just find some old ones locally and dig the suckers near the base.


----------



## paul.h

You can order them from Kentucky Forestry

http://www.forestry.ky.gov/NR/rdonl...-5592ED915681/0/20092010SeedlingOrderForm.pdf


----------



## BoBn

You can order them from your DEC state forest nursery:
http://www.dec.ny.gov/animals/9391.html


Saratoga Tree Nursery said:


> # Black Locust: One-year seedling. New York source. $36/100 unit, $48/250 unit


----------



## Jeffzhear

BoBn said:


> You can order them from your DEC state forest nursery:
> http://www.dec.ny.gov/animals/9391.html


Thanks for sharing the link....I am thinking, if I plant those seedlings now, they should provide a nice bloom when I'm around 95 years young....I guess I should get on it quickly .


----------



## brooksbeefarm

Jeffzhear, For a hardwood tree the black locust tree grows fast.I have planted some in the bee yard and they bloomed in three years. We had strong winds last May (a bad storm) that blowed over 7 mature trees in my back yard, there are sprouts from the roots of those trees that are 7 ft. tall and a good inch through. So i think you'll be alright unless your 92 yers old. Jack


----------



## Jeffzhear

Jack, ty....I had no idea....I have many yards near black locust...but never paid close enough attention to how fast the seedlings grew...gives me something to watch in the future.ty
Have happy holiday...warm regards, Jeff


----------



## bapos

Interesting post guys.

I live in north central tx and I was wondering how do these trees fair here? I know some others were posting that live in KY which is not that far off from us but I am not familuar with this tree and would like to have several in my 8 acres on a fence line.

Let me know your thoughts?


Bapos


----------



## brooksbeefarm

bapos, they should do good in your area. I had 8 trees in my back yard until last years storm, i only have two now (they were over fifty years old) the high wind was from the NW and blew them away from our house, thankfully. Where the roots broke off in the ground other trees have sprouted, and that is what you should know about this tree, they will sucker almost as bad as a Silver Maple tree, so i don't know know how they would work in a fence row for you. Someone posted on another fourm that the leaves of the blacklocust tree are poisonous to live stock? you might want to check that out. Good luck. Jack


----------



## bapos

Yeah that would not be good if they are poisonous. I do have livestock so will have to get info on that.

I know we bought some and are planting them in the back part of the pasture what should be cattle free but they may get back there from time to time.


Thanks for the help.


Bapos


----------



## NY_BLUES

i dont know how true the poisionous comments are. here most fence posts are black locust and some grow branches and leave out after putting them in the ground, and if they were poisionous, why would they be continued to be used for fence posts?


----------



## BeeCurious

If you join the Arbor Day Foundation ($10 for 6 months/$15/year) you can buy 2' - 3' Honeylocusts for $4.98 each.

You can also buy 50 (6 to 12") seedlings for $39.

If your not interested in the ten free trees they offer new "Full" members you can get a $5 online membership.

For me, the the total of membership, 50 seedlings, and shipping would come to $48.95.


----------



## brooksbeefarm

The blacklocust trees have been on this farm (a century farm) for 75 years that i know of,we have been hear for 35 of the 75 years. They shaded our ckicken pen and in the fall the chickens would run after and eat the leaves when they fell like they were corn from heaven. If any chickens, horses or cows died from eating the leaves of the blacklocust, no one hear has been aware of it? I did Google the blacklocust tree and they claim they are poisonous to livestock and children, but as far as i know they haven't been a problem. There have been times the bees made alot of snow white comb honey from them, and times when they are in bloom you won't find a honey bee on them? kind of like the catalpa tree. Sorry i couldn't be more help just google (blacklocust trees and cattle) and make up your own mind if you want them or not.:scratch: Jack


----------



## Truchaos

Black locust makes good fence posts because it contain a poison which works as a biocide. The normal wood digesting organisms die until the wood becomes very aged. We had a large diameter locust post in our back yard which until it was bulldozed two years ago, had been in the ground for over 70 years. It had been put in the ground by my grandfather back before my father was born and my father is 73. However, I have cut and made fence posts with smaller diameter black locust which didn't last nearly that long. 

I don't know anything about the leaves being poison but I do know that I've seen horses eat poison ivy and black berry briers like they were candy. 

I can't imagine planting it as I've spent my life fighting it's growth. It's a weed tree here. However, in my opinion it's about as good as it gets for bees. They produce a near clear honey that has a very fruity taste. I've never met someone who didn't like Black Locust honey.


----------



## bapos

Is this a fast growing tree? In my pasture its pretty slim other than hackberries, which take forever to grow? 

Just curious if I plant a few that I can have some flowering to help my bees out.


----------



## brooksbeefarm

For a hardwood they grow fast. The blacklocust trees that the storm blew over in late June last year, put sprouts on that were 5 to 6ft. tall in Oct. but they had a good root system to start with. Jack


----------



## bapos

We have a few smaller trees we bought. Not sure if they will make it through the winter since they were very small.

I guess we will see in a month or 2?

Thanks you for all the info. I am hoping we can make these work.


----------



## rkr

bapos said:


> I am not familuar with this tree and would like to have several in my 8 acres on a fence line.
> 
> Let me know your thoughts?
> 
> 
> Bapos


 Around hear the thorny type locust is known as a "Honey locust" and black locust is known as that "Black locust". Black Locust - Robinia pseudoacacia Leguminosae - is a member of the Legume family, like many beans, clovers, peas, alfalfa, and vetch. 
The other locust, the honey locust is a true tree. Both will produce nectar. I found it interesting that the black locust is a huge "bean" tree; and by the way they smell absolutely fabulous when the are in bloom!!

RKR


----------



## peterloringborst

There's another one, too: Robinia hispida

I just put some pictures of it up here


----------



## uncletom

Call the Chautauqua County Soil and Water Conservation District at 716- 664-2351 ext. 3. www.soilwater.org (the web site has problems). They are taking orders until April 1st. I am confidant that they have Black locust. The always use to, any way. They run an add in the SOUTHERNTIER Penny saver every week. Catt County might have something similar. I have at least a hundred on my land. They are a great nectar source. We planted them when I was a kid.... a long time ago. If they are "poisonous" I have never seen proof.... Nor are the thorns a bother. Plant them and let them grow. They like good, drained ground. On a sunny day when they are in full bloom, they will be alive with bees. 

Good luck.. 



uncletom


----------



## NasalSponge

Black locust does make excellent water white honey with a very mild flavor, however it is a very fickle tree in that just a little rain will end the flow and therefore (at least here anyway) it is difficult to get a large amount of honey. Only once did I get a super of pure BL honey, one gallon to be precise (shallow super). They are extremely hard wood which is why they are used for fencing, in fact, when cutting them with a chainsaw it is normal to see sparks. They also love to pull your gloves off when stuffing them into a chipper. They along with cotton producing cottonwoods are the only two trees that are no longer legal to plant in Oklahoma City but I have no idea why the BL is on that list.


----------



## NY_BLUES

I bought some seeds cheap on ebay and planted them in a jiffy greenhouse, the 6.00 kind you can get at walmart. I had to scarify them fist, using the hot water method described earlier in the thread, and planted 2-3 seeds in a peat moss pellet. If I get any trees, great, if not, I guess I will resort to buying a bunch of seedlings:waiting:. Thanks for all the great infomation on here!


----------

